# Change Fuel FIlter - DIC



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Only 40k more to go for me haha


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Now what I am not sure of yet is how to reset the DIC so it starts counting again.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

diesel said:


> Now what I am not sure of yet is how to reset the DIC so it starts counting again.


Most likely same way you reset the oil monitor. Or hold reset button down while on the page.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Diesel* = 1,000 gallons per filter.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

It's either by holding the button on the end of the lever or pushing it twice - I forget which. Works just like resetting the oil life, but on a different DIC screen.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I wonder if it will also reset the "gallons used" too. I will experiment and see what happens when I get to it. In the meantime I will be busy racking up more miles


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Fuel consumption screen has its own independent reset. I know that one is a push-and-hold.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> Fuel consumption screen has its own independent reset. I know that one is a push-and-hold.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes that one is, but are you also talking about the "gallons used" as well?


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Haven't seen a gallon used screen? Just the one you use per tank and reset


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

diesel said:


> Yes that one is, but are you also talking about the "gallons used" as well?


I can only think of one DIC screen that reads in gallons, which is on the same bank of screens as the trip odometers. I wasn't aware of another screen that displayed fuel by volume (only by economy), so I guess I'll have to look next time I drive the Cruze. It's been parked since Friday, since I've been driving the Jeep until I get around to digging the Cruze out of the snow from this weekend's blizzard. So, since it's not here at the office with me and I can't just go out to look, I've been going from memory on my past few days posts


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, there is a screen, I posted a pic of it in another thread when it said 800 gallons used. I think the thread was about that I finally figured out how the fuel filter life was calculated.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

This is the screen I was thinking of above - the one that is a press-and-hold reset. I reset mine on each tank, but it's the same screen you showed with 800 gallons in the other thread. 

Since I finally dug my Cruze out of the snow this morning, I was able to look at the DIC for the first time since last week and figure that out. I also found that the reset procedure for the Fuel Filter screen is:

1. Press the button on the end of the lever one time.

2. The following screen will appear














3. Select "yes" to reset or "no" to exit and return to the previous screen.

The screens reset independently from one another using different methods.


----------

